# GA: Male Golden (Mix?) at Barrow



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This cutie is at Barrow:

NEW 2010-01-100 Reilly - Golden Retriever, Australian Shepherd Mix (The Barrow Buddies site has him listed as a Golden)
Handsome young dog. Very playful and is a super love bug. He is around 9-12 months old. 



















No Petfinder link.

WHAT ARE THE HOURS?
Wednesdays, Saturdays, and Sundays CLOSED to the public (but they can still correspond with people on Wednesdays); other week days OPEN 8-5. Call ahead before coming out around holidays.
.. ..
WHAT ARE THE FEES?
The process DOES NOT have to be completed in person! ADOPTION $100, INCLUDES spay/neuter, basic exam, vaccinations, and microchip! RESCUE FREE for GA licensed rescues! Out-of-state rescues, please contact the shelter for details. 

NOTE: ALL adopted animals are transported to Four Paws Animal Hospital in Statham, GA, to receive discounted care and are picked up by new owners / agents from there. The hospital also has a boarding facility. The phone number is 770-725-PETS (7387).

HOW URGENTLY IN NEED ARE THE ANIMALS? Call AND e-mail BEFORE 8:30 A.M. on WEDNESDAY, January 27th. See contact information above. Generally, animals are subject to lethal injection after five (5) days of impoundment. Injections typically occur on Wednesdays, but because the shelter becomes SO FULL at times, they may occur more frequently. Contact NOW! 

ARE THERE UPDATES ON THE LAST POST?
Please see www.Barrowpets.net for the latest updates! 

WHAT ANIMALS ARE AVAILABLE NOW? The following animals are NEW since the last post but may still be extra urgent due to their being at the animal control at or beyond their typically allotted five(5)days and/or are owner-surrendered. Such animals are therefore subject to lethal injection at any time. 

OFFICERS ARE REQUESTING kitty litter and other items (towels, cardboard boxes that hold a case of drinks, chewy dog treats, etc.!!! PLEASE DONATE IF YOU CAN!!! 
.. .. 
THANK THE OFFICERS TODAY FOR THEIR EFFORTS TO WORK WITH RESCUES AND ADOPTERS!!! 
.. .. 
Pictures were taken and list was compiled by Barrow Buddies volunteers on 
1-23-10. Become a MySpace friend and SUBSCRIBE to the blog! www.myspace.com/barrowbuddies 
.. .. 
PLEASE REPOST! It's one of the cheapest, easiest, and most effective things you can do to help. People can't act if they don't know.

Barrow County Animal Control
610 Barrow Park Drive
Winder, GA 30680
770-307-3012

I sent his info to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, he's gorgeous! I would say he is as a purebred.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Have you heard back from the three rescues you emld.?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen - No response yet  And, nothing new on SGD - sometimes it's posted on there if AGA or GRRA is taking one.

FosterMom - I think he looks pretty purebred too - so I'm hoping that will make the rescues more interested.

edited to add:

OK - I just found his Petfinder link http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15582711

Per the PF listing, he is not even available until 1/27. So, maybe rescues are waiting for his stray hold to end - I'd certainly hope that someone would be looking for a gorgeous boy like this.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I sent info to AGA and got a response back that GRRA is going to get this guy.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a cutie! I'm so glad he is being pulled!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> I sent info to AGA and got a response back that GRRA is going to get this guy.


OK - how do you get them to respond? I heard nothing. Just curious ~

And, great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry:

Thank you so much for what you did! They don't respond to me either, Spartan Mom!


----------

